# No sound in earphones.



## unique name (Aug 20, 2021)

I did "kldload snd_driver" but still no sound in earphones.
I am using dwm freebsd 13 release.
Output for "cat /dev/sndstat"

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm4: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm5: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm7: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```
My speakers are working fine. 
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2021)

unique name said:


> I did "kldload snd_driver" but still no sound in earphones.


You don't need to load that. Your audio devices are already recognized. 

I assume you plugged in the headphones on the "front analog" connector? Then you'll need to switch the default sound; `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=7`


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello,

do you have already tried `pcm7: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)` ?


----------



## unique name (Aug 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> You don't need to load that. Your audio devices are already recognized.
> 
> I assume you plugged in the headphones on the "front analog" connector? Then you'll need to switch the default sound; `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=7`


Thanks! worked! may I ask what does this command mean?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2021)

Just look at the output from `cat /dev/sndstat` and see that it changes the default audio output to pcm7 (which is connected to the "front analog" audio jacks).


----------



## unique name (Aug 21, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Just look at the output from `cat /dev/sndstat` and see that it changes the default audio output to pcm7 (which is connected to the "front analog" audio jacks).


So I have to change it everytime I have to switch between speakers and earphones?


----------



## Tieks (Aug 21, 2021)

unique name said:


> So I have to change it everytime I have to switch between speakers and earphones?


No. Set the one you use most to default. Most apps allow you to choose too. For instance, if you use earphones only to listen to music, you could choose /dev/dsp7 (corresponds to pcm7) in the settings of your audio player.


----------



## bsduck (Aug 22, 2021)

You can get automatic switch with a little bit configuration.

What's the output of `sysctl dev.hdaa`?


----------



## unique name (Aug 22, 2021)

bsduck said:


> You can get automatic switch with a little bit configuration.
> 
> What's the output of `sysctl dev.hdaa`?











						Upload files for free - sysdev - ufile.io
					

Download sysdev for free from ufile.io instantly, no signup required and no popup ads




					ufile.io
				



file is more than 500 lines. thats why I am sharing the file. This will expire in 30 days.


----------



## bsduck (Aug 23, 2021)

Please don't share temporary files: it may be useful for future readers to have access to the data.
Use BB code "SPOILER" if you think your post will be too big.
Using "CODE" already limits the length to 30 lines shown at a time.



Spoiler: sysctl dev.hdaa





```
dev.hdaa.1.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid38: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=37 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid37: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid36: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid35: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x8001)
            OSS: speaker, line, mic, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 11
          + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Red Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid34: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
            OSS: speaker, monitor
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 12
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Red Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=18 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid33: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid32: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00040 PROC

dev.hdaa.1.nid31_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400681 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.1.nid30_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=6 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid29_original: 0x4029f62b as=2 seq=11 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=XLR loc=0x00 color=Other misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid29_config: 0x4029f62b as=2 seq=11 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=XLR loc=0x00 color=Other misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid29: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x00700400 PWR
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x4029f62b as=2 seq=11 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=XLR loc=0x00 color=Other misc=6
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.1.nid28_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid28_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid28: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400481 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.1.nid27_original: 0x02214020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid27_config: 0x02214020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid27: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x0001373e TRQD PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ] EAPD
     Pin config: 0x02214020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000e0 HP IN OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + <- nid=38 [audio mixer] (selected)

dev.hdaa.1.nid26_original: 0x0181103f as=3 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_config: 0x0181103f as=3 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid26: pin: Line-in (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x8000)
            OSS: line (line)
        Pin cap: 0x00003736 TRQD PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x0181103f as=3 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=38 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid25_original: 0x02a19040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_config: 0x02a19040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x0000373e TRQD PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x02a19040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=38 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid24_original: 0x01a11030 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_config: 0x01a11030 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic (mic)
        Pin cap: 0x00003736 TRQD PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x01a11030 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=38 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid23_original: 0x01011014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23_config: 0x01011014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0010)
        Pin cap: 0x00000036 TRQD PDC OUT IN
     Pin config: 0x01011014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=15 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid22_original: 0x01011011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_config: 0x01011011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0002)
        Pin cap: 0x00000036 TRQD PDC OUT IN
     Pin config: 0x01011011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=14 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_config: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0004)
        Pin cap: 0x00000036 TRQD PDC OUT IN
     Pin config: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=13 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid20_original: 0x01015010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Red misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_config: 0x01015010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Red misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20: pin: Line-out (Red Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x0001003e TRQD PDC HP OUT IN EAPD
     Pin config: 0x01015010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Red misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=12 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid19: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400401 PWR STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000

dev.hdaa.1.nid17_original: 0x4037d540 as=4 seq=0 device=CD conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Res.D misc=5
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_config: 0x4037d540 as=4 seq=0 device=CD conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Res.D misc=5
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: pin: CD (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x4037d540 as=4 seq=0 device=CD conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Res.D misc=5
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid16: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.nid15: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0010)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=5 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid14: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0002)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid13: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0004)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=3 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid12: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid11: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x8001)
            OSS: mix (mix)
      Input amp: 0x80051f17 mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=23 (-34/12dB)
    Connections: 10
          + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Red Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]

dev.hdaa.1.nid10: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00100711 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
    Connections: 1
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=31 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid9: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80032e10 mute=1 step=46 size=3 offset=16 (-16/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=34 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid8: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x8001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80032e10 mute=1 step=46 size=3 offset=16 (-16/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=35 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid7: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid6: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.nid5: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0010)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0002)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid3: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0004)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x1462ec02
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Realtek ALC892 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_original: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15: pin: Digital-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=14 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid14: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid13_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid13_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid13: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 5 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=12 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid12: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
    Association: 5 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid11_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18
```




Your front output (headphones) jack is nid27. It is currently in association 2 (`as=2`), while the rear output jacks your speakers are connected to are in association 1. You can group them together by adding this to /boot/device.hints :

```
hint.hdaa.1.nid27.config="as=1 seq=15"
```
`as=1` will put nid27 into association 1, while `seq=15` will enable automatic switching:


			
				man snd_hda said:
			
		

> The sequence number 15 has a special meaning for output associations. Output pins with this number and device type “Headphones” will duplicate (with automatic mute if jack detection is supported) the first pin in that association.



Reboot the computer, and if necessary change the default sound device back to pcm6: `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=6`

You should now get sound from the speakers by default, and from the earphones when plugged in.
In pcm7 should remain only the internal speaker (nid29), and your front input (mic) jack (nid25).


----------



## unique name (Aug 25, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Please don't share temporary files: it may be useful for future readers to have access to the data.
> Use BB code "SPOILER" if you think your post will be too big.
> Using "CODE" already limits the length to 30 lines shown at a time.
> 
> ...


Now there's no sound in either my earphones or speakers...


----------



## bsduck (Aug 25, 2021)

Hmm. Please share some relevant data, otherwise nobody can help you.

What do `sysctl dev.hdaa`, `cat /dev/sndstat` and `mixer` say now?


----------



## unique name (Aug 25, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Hmm. Please share some relevant data, otherwise nobody can help you.
> 
> What do `sysctl dev.hdaa`, `cat /dev/sndstat` and `mixer` say now?


sysctl dev.hdaa 


Spoiler



dev.hdaa.1.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid38: audio mixer [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=37 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid37: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid36: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid35: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x8001)
            OSS: speaker, line, mic, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 11
          + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Red Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid34: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: speaker, monitor
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 12
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Red Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=18 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid33: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid32: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00040 PROC

dev.hdaa.1.nid31_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid31: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400681 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.1.nid30_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=6 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid29_original: 0x4029f62b as=2 seq=11 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=XLR loc=0x00 color=Other misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid29_config: 0x4029f62b as=2 seq=11 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=XLR loc=0x00 color=Other misc=6
dev.hdaa.1.nid29: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x00700400 PWR
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x4029f62b as=2 seq=11 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=XLR loc=0x00 color=Other misc=6
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.1.nid28_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid28_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid28: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400481 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.1.nid27_original: 0x02214020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid27_config: 0x0221401f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid27: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8000)
        Pin cap: 0x0001373e TRQD PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ] EAPD
     Pin config: 0x0221401f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000e0 HP IN OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=38 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid26_original: 0x0181103f as=3 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid26_config: 0x0181103f as=3 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid26: pin: Line-in (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x8000)
            OSS: line (line)
        Pin cap: 0x00003736 TRQD PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x0181103f as=3 seq=15 device=Line-in conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=38 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid25_original: 0x02a19040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_config: 0x02a19040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x0000373e TRQD PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x02a19040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=38 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid24_original: 0x01a11030 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_config: 0x01a11030 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid24: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic (mic)
        Pin cap: 0x00003736 TRQD PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x01a11030 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio mixer] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=13 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=38 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid23_original: 0x01011014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23_config: 0x01011014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid23: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0010)
        Pin cap: 0x00000036 TRQD PDC OUT IN
     Pin config: 0x01011014 as=1 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=15 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid22_original: 0x01011011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22_config: 0x01011011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid22: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0002)
        Pin cap: 0x00000036 TRQD PDC OUT IN
     Pin config: 0x01011011 as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=14 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid21_original: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21_config: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid21: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0004)
        Pin cap: 0x00000036 TRQD PDC OUT IN
     Pin config: 0x01011012 as=1 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=13 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid20_original: 0x01015010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Red misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_config: 0x01015010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Red misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20: pin: Line-out (Red Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x0001003e TRQD PDC HP OUT IN EAPD
     Pin config: 0x01015010 as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Red misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000060 IN OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=12 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid19: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400401 PWR STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000

dev.hdaa.1.nid17_original: 0x4037d540 as=4 seq=0 device=CD conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Res.D misc=5
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_config: 0x4037d540 as=4 seq=0 device=CD conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Res.D misc=5
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: pin: CD (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x4037d540 as=4 seq=0 device=CD conn=None ctype=Analog loc=0x00 color=Res.D misc=5
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid16: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.nid15: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0010)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=5 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid14: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0002)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid13: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0004)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=3 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid12: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8001)
            OSS: pcm, mix
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]
          + <- nid=11 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid11: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x8001)
            OSS: mix (mix)
      Input amp: 0x80051f17 mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=23 (-34/12dB)
    Connections: 10
          + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Red Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]

dev.hdaa.1.nid10: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00100711 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
    Connections: 1
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=31 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid9: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80032e10 mute=1 step=46 size=3 offset=16 (-16/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=34 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid8: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x8001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80032e10 mute=1 step=46 size=3 offset=16 (-16/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=35 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid7: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.1.nid6: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.nid5: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0010)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0002)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid3: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0004)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00034040 mute=0 step=64 size=3 offset=64 (-64/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x1462ec02
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Realtek ALC892 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_original: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15_config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid15: pin: Digital-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x585600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=14 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid14: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid13_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid13_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid13: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 5 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=12 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid12: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
    Association: 5 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid11_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid11_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid11: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 4 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=10 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid10: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
    Association: 4 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid9_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid9_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid9: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=8 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
    Association: 3 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid7_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid7: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=6 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid6: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid5_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid5: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=4 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid4: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid3_original: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400381 DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000094 PDC OUT HDMI
     Pin config: 0x185600f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000221 DIGITAL STRIPE(x2) STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x00020070 16 bits, 32 44 48 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x00aa0100
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: ATI R6xx Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:



cat /dev/sndstat

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm2: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm3: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm4: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm5: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC892 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm7: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog Mic)> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

mixer

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  84:84
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```

I did type this command "sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=6" as I wanted to use speakers.


----------



## bsduck (Aug 25, 2021)

That's weird, you should at least get sound somewhere with that config.
Maybe try `# service mixer restart` after changing the default sound unit.


----------



## unique name (Aug 27, 2021)

bsduck said:


> That's weird, you should at least get sound somewhere with that config.
> Maybe try `# service mixer restart` after changing the default sound unit.


removed sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=7 from xinitrc, works perfectly as you described. Thank you!


----------

